# CBD Oil for Dogs



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

CBD oil for dogs. . . IF you use one please let me know either here or by PM what kind you use, how much & how often. I am thinking of trying one for Kitzel's joints--he is suffering!

Modern Dog Magazine compared different kinds in an article thy posted today, but I would like PERSONAL recommendations IF someone from here uses them.
TIA


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I used it for Bogie when his dementia got bad, but it didn't have any noticeable effect.
Sorry, I can't be of any help.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Sandi, do you remember when my daughter's fluff was diagnosed with cancer, Tammy decided she would try CBD oil on him, she talked with her vet and he agreed that it might help him to live a little longer.
He actually lived a couple months past what her vet had told her.
She bought it from EVOQ beauty, she would send me pictures so I witnessed how the lump shrunk 
It wasn't a cure all but it relived the pain and he had many good days.


----------



## StrikingGinger (Feb 11, 2020)

Yep, Ive used CBD for my dogs separation anxiety and to bring their overall energy to managable levels
Charlottes Web CBD is a reputable brand Charlotte's Web CBD Products


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Mine have now been on CBD oil for a couple of months---although sometimes I forget to give it to them. It does help them sleep & thus, I sleep better! They use one called BALANCE---expensive but worth it to me! My vet can not officially recommend it to me where we live, but is waiting until it is legal & will officially jump on board. They are on the 300 MG one & I am on the 3000 full spectrum select from Charleston Hemp Company---it also has made a huge difference in my ability to sleep. I don't take other meds so no interactions here. I have severe back spasams & sometimes occipital headaches (have not had officially full-blown headache since I started). I have stopped my neurological appts for shots for headaches & will (for the immediate future) continue w/the CBD oil. I started this during our "lock-down" and now am more happy w/the CBD results than w/the shots. Sometimes when we are in lots of pain we take steps we might not otherwise have attempted.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad it is working out for them and for you. It is hard finding one you can trust. In a weird twist of legislation, in MA, CBD is legal to possess, but only legal to sell if it is made from cannabis and is sold in dispensories. In reality, it is sold in lots of stores and on the internet. My understanding is it has something to do with a lack of FDA approval.


----------



## danieljamesboy27 (Apr 4, 2021)

I used CBD oil for my dog with cancer. I did this to ease her pain and the symptoms of this terrible disease. It was the worst time of my life, I saw my dog, my best friend, suffer every day. I thought for a long time whether I should use CBD oil, I was not sure that this attempt would be successful. Then I started looking for information on the Internet and found several articles and reviews on https://moderndogmagazine.com/articles/best-cbd-oil-dogs/132218, about CBD oil for dogs. The articles were all positive. The CBD oil helped my dog a lot. Unfortunately, my dog died a month ago, but I am glad that it happened without suffering.


----------



## ledege6 (11 mo ago)

Hello. I'm debating using CBD oil as pain relief for my 13-year-old lab who suffers from arthritis. After researching cbd dog treats I've discovered the importance of purity levels in hemp oil. Has anyone had any experience using cannabis products?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Mine have now been on CBD oil for a couple of months---although sometimes I forget to give it to them. It does help them sleep & thus, I sleep better! They use one called BALANCE---expensive but worth it to me! My vet can not officially recommend it to me where we live, but is waiting until it is legal & will officially jump on board. They are on the 300 MG one & I am on the 3000 full spectrum select from Charleston Hemp Company---it also has made a huge difference in my ability to sleep. I don't take other meds so no interactions here. I have severe back spasams & sometimes occipital headaches (have not had officially full-blown headache since I started). I have stopped my neurological appts for shots for headaches & will (for the immediate future) continue w/the CBD oil. I started this during our "lock-down" and now am more happy w/the CBD results than w/the shots. Sometimes when we are in lots of pain we take steps we might not otherwise have attempted.


Funny story about CBD tincture for my muscle spasms in my neck. My client picked me up a bottle of cbd but it was the kind with THC in it which I did t know. I thought she said take two dropper full, wait three minutes to five minutes and then if you don’t feel anything take two more.
So, I take 3 dropper full, waited, took two more and now the whole bottle was empty. I was thinking that was very expensive to sleep. Well, I got so stoned I could barely crawl to my bed. For two days I was completely wrecked! It was awful. I had to cxl all my guest for two days, omgosh it’s was terrible!
I will never ever do that again. 
Anyway, had my adhd not kicked in, I would have only taking the 2 drops, not dropper fulls🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Joanne!!!!! I know it isn't funny, but it is! 
Kitzi does not like his CBD but he likes mine! I don't give it to him but he likes licking it off my fingers after I take it---the bottle is always a bit messy.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Joanne!!!!! I know it isn't funny, but it is!
> Kitzi does not like his CBD but he likes mine! I don't give it to him but he likes licking it off my fingers after I take it---the bottle is always a bit messy.


I think Lacie would be a real stoner if I let her. She gets out of control for it and begs for more. Of course that was then, i wont ever touch the stuff ever again. It was such a bad experience.
im glad its helping you and the fluffs. My clients all swear by it.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joanne, it's the cost of living where its legal. They do have topicals, which can help a lot. It's funny we have as many dispensaries as liquor stores, but we are on the NY/MA birder


maddysmom said:


> Funny story about CBD tincture for my muscle spasms in my neck. My client picked me up a bottle of cbd but it was the kind with THC in it which I did t know. I thought she said take two dropper full, wait three minutes to five minutes and then if you don’t feel anything take two more.
> So, I take 3 dropper full, waited, took two more and now the whole bottle was empty. I was thinking that was very expensive to sleep. Well, I got so stoned I could barely crawl to my bed. For two days I was completely wrecked! It was awful. I had to cxl all my guest for two days, omgosh it’s was terrible!
> I will never ever do that again.
> Anyway, had my adhd not kicked in, I would have only taking the 2 drops, not dropper fulls🤦🏻‍♀️


I wondered why Grubhub was posting record profits (almost said highs). We have 12 dispensories near me, with another 4-5 coming online.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Last night I had very sore mucus membranes in my nose (probably from cedar fever which is a pain in central TX) & took a drop & rubbed it in my nose & a few minutes later the pain was GONE! I will never be w/out a bottle if I can afford it. I do not really take pain meds or aspirin or other such. I buy a very good full spectrum from South Carolina.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Joanne, it's the cost of living where its legal. They do have topicals, which can help a lot. It's funny we have as many dispensaries as liquor stores, but we are on the NY/MA birder
> 
> I wondered why Grubhub was posting record profits (almost said highs). We have 12 dispensories near me, with another 4-5 coming online.


I use the topicals…they help me a bit. My neck/shoulder spasms can get really bad, which led me to my one addiction of Tiger Balm. I love that stuff. I literally stockpile in fear there will be a shortage.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

You added a link to maddysmom's comment which she did not have in her comment, so if that's what you mean by "your suggestion," it was not really her suggestion.


----------



## ledege6 (11 mo ago)

maddysmom said:


> Funny story about CBD tincture for my muscle spasms in my neck. My client picked me up a bottle of cbd but it was the kind with THC in it which I did t know. I thought she said take two dropper full, wait three minutes to five minutes and then if you don’t feel anything take two more.
> So, I take 3 dropper full, waited, took two more and now the whole bottle was empty. I was thinking that was very expensive to sleep. Well, I got so stoned I could barely crawl to my bed. For two days I was completely wrecked! It was awful. I had to cxl all my guest for two days, omgosh it’s was terrible!
> I will never ever do that again.
> Anyway, had my adhd not kicked in Full Spectrum CBD, I would have only taking the 2 drops, not dropper fulls🤦🏻‍♀️


Have you tried CBD oil or something similar such as Nutri Vet, ThunderEase, or any herbs/edible treats to calm your dog? My standard poodle has severe anxiety around people he does not know. Whenever I take him out in public he is constantly afraid of people, noises, and will tuck his tail and bark/growl at them. These products are expensive so I wanted to see if anyone has any experience trying them with your dogs and if it worked.


----------

